# relativer pfad innerhalb von xml



## yfons123 (13. Apr 2022)

mein xml leser befindet sich in ./ ansich

diese xml "countries.xml" datei ist in ./Assets/Resources

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE doc [
    <!ENTITY britain SYSTEM "./Assets/Resources/Britain.xml">
]>
<countries>
    &britain;
    
</countries>
```
ich will die Britain.xml importieren als entity was funktioniert nur der relative pfad geht vom xml leser aus 
die Britain.xml datei befindet sich aber im selben ordner wie die countries.xml 
wie kann ich den relativen pfad von der countries.xml datei angeben somit ich zb statt



> <!ENTITY britain SYSTEM "./Assets/Resources/Britain.xml">


das schreiben kann


> <!ENTITY britain SYSTEM "?Britain.xml">


nur wsa muss ich für das ? einsetzen? in den xml dokus finde ich nur "wenn man im lokalen ordner was finden will sollte man es so angeben


> <!ENTITY britain SYSTEM "file:///Britain.xml">


das wird dann zu dem pfad "/Britain.xml" geparsed und die datei wird nicht gefunden,ich hab keine ahnung woran das liegt


----------



## Oneixee5 (13. Apr 2022)

Du kannst eine URI verwenden, z.B.: http://www.example.org/news/news.txt
Andernfalls kannst du die Doku deines "xml leser" durchforsten, ob es eine Option für das setzen eines Wurzelverzeichnisses gibt.
z.B.: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/org/xml/sax/EntityResolver.html


----------



## yfons123 (13. Apr 2022)

war tatsächlich so dass ich den xml reader falsch eingestellt hab der hat seinen relativen pfad übergeben


----------

